# White Trash Have Feelings Too [Contains some potentially offensive language]



## doktorcrash (Jan 6, 2006)

Don’t you just hate them? They are gap-toothed, inbred, and uncivilized, violent and hopelessly dumb. For the love of god, how can you not hate them? There’s no class of people with less honor or dignity. There are no people more ignorant or gullible. Their breed is primitive with prehistoric manners, unfit for anything beyond petty crime, rape and bloodletting. Their stunted, subhuman minds are mesmerized by cheap alcohol, Lotto fever and the asinine superstitions of poor-folks’ religion. They kick their dogs and only stop beating their wives just long enough to let her squeeze out another deformed rug rat. They breed encephalic, mouth-breathing children. Vulgarian’s every last one of them. They really bring down their race.
Luckily I did not identify a race here. If I was talking about black trash, I might be labeled racist and lynched. If I was talking about white trash, I would merely be one more torchbearer in the ongoing assault on impoverished whites in America. The only difference between vile racism and precision social satire all depends on the “Nigger’s” color.

This short museing will explore the general treatment of a unique social culture in America thru the media and it will touch upon the areas of religion, race relations, work and lifestyle in defining what has come to be known as white trash or to some trailer park trash.

Those who consider themselves superior to this unique group use pejorative labels such as “white trash” and “redneck” just to name a couple to identify those whose manners differ from their own and to keep those “others” in their proper place. Naturally, the labeled “others” usually resist such derogatory classification. Today of all the slurs, “redneck” is the most socially acceptable term used to disparage members of a particular group. As Will D. Campbell has pointed out, “Like the nouns nigger and kike, redneck is most often used pejoratively. And, as a descendent of people disparaged by that word I ask why the first two terms are eschewed by even the most blatantly racist and bigoted publications, while redneck and white trash is used routinely in virtually every respectable, sophisticated and allegedly responsible newspaper and magazine in America?”

In 2005, after a limited survey of the way the words “nigger” and “redneck” were used in two newspapers, Jim Goad summarized that whenever the word “nigger” occurred, the writer was directly quoting someone else, but whenever the word “redneck” occurred, in more that two out of three cases, the writer himself was using it as a noun or adjective to describe lower-class whites. “If the Neck’s red,” says Goad “the light’s green.” As I typed the above paragraph, I could not help notice that the spellchecker on my computer refused to recognize “nigger” as a word, but had no such problems with “redneck.”

Webster’s New World Dictionary mirrors this semantic double standard, Its one-word definition of “nigger” (negro) is followed by a fifty eight word disclaimer: USAGE—originally simply a dialectal variant of negro, the term nigger is today acceptable only in black English; in all other contexts it is now generally regarded as virtually taboo because of the legacy of racial hatred that underlies the history of its use among whites, and its continuing use among a minority as a viciously hostile epithet. Compare its definition of “redneck”: A poor, white, rural southerner on regarded as ignorant, bigoted, and violent.” Nor does it mention that persons who use the word “nigger” often regard their targets to be ignorant, violent, and sometimes bigoted, too. While nothing short of apologetic in its use of “Nigger”, their definition of redneck wants to help one hate poor white people. 

Equality is simultaneously the greatest accomplishment and worst failure of America. It is the place where idealism and reality come to blows in American culture, despite the glossy veneer of “political correctness” which has been painted over the rust and corrosion of centuries of classism and racism, the enduring American necessity for a social outcast has chosen working class whites as the social scapegoat of our time. 

Digging through the white trash bin has never been a priority for sociologists. Few academics see value in peering beyond the mascara or peeling off those painted-on blue jeans or those Lee press on nails. How did this sub-culture come to be? If we look back, it will lead us to southern politics, which has shaped the words white trash, redneck or hillbilly. For the purposes of this story these terms will be used interchangeably. According to the OED2 (Oxford English Dictionary 2), the first definitive example of redneck was used to describe rural white laborers of the American South which dates back to 1893: “redneck [is] a name applied by the better class of people to the poorer inhabitants of the rural districts” Yet during the 1890's, redneck also entered the political discourse of Mississippi when Democrats used it to denigrate farmers within their party who supported populist reforms. As we can see, this would be the recorded beginning of the classism of white trash in America.

The working class white has always been an ideal candidate for this role in society, and mainstream society has revealed their fright. As Jim Goad explains in the Redneck Manifesto, the “Redneck stereotype is especially fitting because is fills all the scapegoat requirements: biological differences--inbred, less intelligent, unattractive; geographic and regional differences—trailer parks, rural south, hillbilly; economic difference—poor, sick, lazy, dirty; cultural differences—fundamentalist, superstitious, loud, kin networks; and last but not least there are the moral differences—trashy, racist, violent.

From this time if not before we can see “Americans love to hate the poor” and, in particular, to hate poor white trash, observe Matt Wray and Annalee Newitz in their analysis of the white trash phenomenon In America. White trash is a “classicist slur” and a racial epithet that marks out certain whites as a breed apart, a dysgenic race unto themselves “white trash is the most visible and clearly marked form of whiteness.” The fact that the term “trash” means “social waste and detritus” points to the social degradation and shame implicit in the derogatory class designation. Referring to whites that live in poverty—classically in rural poverty—this term also invokes long standing stereotypes of poor whites as “incestuous and sexually promiscuous, violent, alcoholic, lazy and stupid.

The mass media is the propagator of this stereotype. The portrayal of white trash in the media, particularly in film, is especially telling about American attitudes towards race and class. Films such as Forrest Gump, Dumb and Dumber, Wild at Heart, True Romance, Deliverance, Pulp Fiction and Natural Born Killers are just a few examples of Hollywood’s depictions of white trash as either idiot savants extraordinaire or amoral criminals, but always as products of an inherited inferiority, a kind of natural born white trash. Another example that sticks out in being one of America’s most beloved white trash exploited by the media is Elvis Presley. As one author wrote “Elvis, the ultimate media hillbilly, was also the ultimate mountain mama’s boy.” 

White trash is an aesthetic of ultimate marginalization: to call someone white trash is, as filmmaker and avowed white trash aficionado John Waters holds, “White Trash and Redneck are the last racist thing you can say and get away with. White trash is our own, no matter how far we try to push them towards the margins of mainstream society. They will be a part of us, white trash is not dark or foreign or any other demonized group, but rather our very own pasty and pale soul. The demonization of white trash can be read as a disavowal of racism, displacing evil, degeneracy, and criminal typing in to the white class, white trash, while distancing such hatred away from the groups of the minority population that was becoming increasingly vocal and militant, Mainstream culture uses the same insults and generalizations (lazy, shiftless, dirty, in-bred, bad blood) that were once the common discourse against blacks, Spanish and Chinese. But while it is “politically incorrect” to demonize minorities, is always open season on white trash: It seems that everyone has a license to hate the poor in our “classless” society but whether he’s called a hillbilly, redneck, good ole boy, or just plain bubba, the term we all repress is the one we all mean: White Trash.

Now moving on to religion. It of course is the most telling class indicator. It has become an accepted fact within the academic and well educated worlds that religious zeal is centered in lower classes. The idea is that lower socioeconomic classes desperately need to believe in a better world to come (the meek shall inherit the earth), that being poor and trampled on is a good thing (turn the other cheek), or as a crutch to make it through this life that is harsher on them than most. Reliance on nature for livelihood, or a lack of material goods, creates the need for faith in religion more so than other lifestyles.

America is a country that values rational over religion in its politics and rhetoric. This is vital to understanding the method of separating or “othering” working class whites. Their culture operates parallel to the mainstream and upper classes of society, not as a subset, but as a unique and completes system of beliefs and lifestyles that is distinct and completely apart from the commonly accepted societal norms.

On the subject of race relations the mockingly scornful treatment of working class whites by middle and upper class whites stems from two emotions within themselves: fear and guilt. Working class whites are the embodiment of uppers worst fears, fear of slipping in the class system, fear of social isolation and fear of this socially unstable class that retains an emphasis on physicality rather the intellect and moral judgments rather than ambiguous relativity.

One opinion is to take the worst historical attributes of whites and placing them on those whites that are most powerless and isolated in society, then you can blame and hate them for their crimes against humanity and your own. Upper class whites can join with blacks and other minorities, there by alleviating their guilt, taking attention off themselves and bonding with minorities against poor whites. Upper class whites are still pitting the two groups against each other; they have merely switched sides. For proof historian Eugene D. Genovese has shown that even during the era of slavery the ideological condition of the underclass whites were so low that to quote the title of one of his articles, one would “Rather Be a Nigger than a Poor White Man”, but white trash reveals the lie at the heart of racism: that the “inferiority” of the blacks is embedded racially, rather than in conditions of poverty and deprivation. 

In summary, if every American thought about class instead of race for only five minutes a day some revolutionary things might happen. So how do we propose to snatch away the oily blanket of cultural misunderstanding that hangs between most of America and this wondrous thing called white trash? What combination of punches will get white people to respond? It is conceivable that if white people stop asking, what is fair to minorities? And start asking, what will work for white people? We will begin to come up with better solutions for everyone. Then the fog will lift. The sun will burn through the clouds and everyone’s neck will sizzle to red.


----------



## delirium (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmm


----------



## kalibantre (Jan 6, 2006)

delirium said:
			
		

> Hmm



Well said.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jan 6, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## daniela (Jan 6, 2006)

mod note:  moved from Introduce Yourself to Non-fiction


----------



## cliched523 (Jan 6, 2006)

I can understand the part where you said "What is fair for white people?" But I don't think other people will see it that way.

If other minorities can't be taken seriously in a dominant white world, how can thinking in a white mentality help everyone overcome?

White people don't have to think about whether they are white or not, unless their in a situation that calls for it.


----------



## cellardoor (Jan 7, 2006)

far more than special


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 7, 2006)

Well I have done it and got myself edited. Not that it is a suprise but even that editors know the irony of what they have done. Here is a copy of what was sent ot me Name left out to not cause waves. I only want be to think of things in a different way and I am guessing that it is working.

Hi doktorcrash,

The title of your thread, "White Niggers Have Feelings Too," has been edited to conform to our rules and guidelines. Here are the specific rules I am referring to:

Quote:
Subject lines for all posts must be PG. 

Quote:
If your post is potentially offensive to others, for example using profanity, or excessive violence or adult themes etc, please put a disclaimer before your work begins. We've created a special bbcode for you to use so your disclaimer is easily noticed: [ disc ]Put your disclaimer here[ /disc ] (minus the extra spaces), which will make your disclaimer stand out. Moderators who find a work potentially offensive may add a disclaimer if you have not done so. 

Please read our Rules and Guidelines if you haven't already.

Thanks,

WritingForums.com Staff


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 7, 2006)

I am sure that  Others that read this will see that also. Whites are very close if not a already a minority in this world. Yes a minority that holds top positions and are clinging to them with all there might for it will not be long till even the old boys club will not stand firm. That for some reason makes me think of Thomas Jefferson when he profoundly stated "If god is truely just, I fear for the fate of my country."
(reply to cliched523)


----------



## Londongrey (Jan 7, 2006)

We DO live in a white dominated world, whether you like it or not.

You have managed in one essay to produce a very dated view on class, ethnicity and race.  Stringing poverty with crime, class with education, social mobility with money.



> America is a country that values rational over religion in its politics and rhetoric.


 
Urm.


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 8, 2006)

I pose the simple question have I spoken untruths in the essay? I dare say not. It is well researched and sound I stand by it. Working class whites (white trash) are the only minority left which is freely persecuted without any recourse. You say dated and I say true and up to date for time does not change some things they may put pretty words on them to brighten them up but it is still the same piece of steaming feces. They have just put powdered suger on it and now call it a donut yet it still stinks the same. When you pull you head out of you clotted cream and crumpets and find any evidence that what I have propogated in the essay no longer happens then I will concede to your aligation of it being a dated view. When and if you do that would be a great day for the rein of tyranny and marginalization of the "working class white" will have been put down and all will live happily ever after. Yea right. What fantacy land are you trippin in. Bloddy Brits Pfffffft. What would you know about the treatment of working class whites in America anyway?  Stick with you high teas and your inbred royalties funny hats you will be better off....


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Jan 8, 2006)

I would have to completely agree with you docktor. While racism is a prevalent theme throughout America, it is a true question of classism that will unite people of all races. The issue of povery, the uneducated and the world's refusal to recognize and address the issue, effect us all, regardless of race. Classism is a new kind of discrimination and prejudice that is becoming defined in the social attitudes of the 21st century. I admire your well researched and structured essay on this issue. I look forward to reading more enlightening works.

This is certainly not a "dated" viewpoint since I hear the word "redneck" on a daily basis. White, black and all races alike use the word with a sneer and it is a sad commentary on how society must always perpetuate some kind of repression. There must always be a scapegoat and someone to blame. Perhaps this is simply the poor white man's turn...


----------



## Londongrey (Jan 9, 2006)

Lets keep above the xenophobic comments shall we?  I dealt with that when living and studying for my degree in the States and it really shouldn't have any place in any discussion.

The history of class struggle is not new as stated above.  What has typified American history is that not one class has been given clearly defined attributes as it has in the UK throughout its own history.  

The working class in the US has typically been treated as the backbone of American society, just as it has here in the UK since the industrial revolution.  What concerned me about your essay is the sweeping generalisations on class and how class is defined.  You can no longer define an individuals class by their monetary worth or education.  The values held by those individuals make a huge impact on how they are considered in the US, regardless of their socio-economic group.

You make a point of mentioning religion in your piece, yet you have not mentioned the respect with which the Chrisitan communities in the US are given purely and simply because they are 'God fearing folk'.  

Also, who is committing this discrimination?  Again, something not clearly defined in your essay.  When I hear the term 'red-neck' either over here or when I lived in the States it was always said with a little bit of satire.

I said this essay was dated because you have simply attached the term of 'working-class' as if it encapsulates the group of people you are discussing.  Yet it seems to fall short of actually providing a clear and accurate picture.

As to the poor white man being made a scapegoat as stated above, I do have to say that they have indeed been hung out to dry by a central government that has abandoned their industries and local economies, causing enormous problems in those areasin which industries such as steel and petro-chemicals provided jobs for many are now becoming ghost towns.  However, you cannot confuse this with a cultural attitude, as they are also a group of people who have deep rooted sympathy from within the US.

As to 'classism' outweighing racism in modern US society, the example of New Orleans springs immediately to mind.  The poorest black areas of the city still have received NO AID whatsoever, yet the more affluent areas are getting back on there feet.  

Discrimination and class has changed dramatically from the 1980's in the US.  It has changed form and appearance.  That is why I said your piece was dated.  I don't see anything harmful in offering a different view.

*Goes back to drinking tea*


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2006)

doktorcrash, what the hell are you trying to do or even say?
Bloody Brits huh, yeah we all live in castles counting our wealth and sipping tea, you know what i think of fools like you, you did not give a damn till your world suddenly started to change, you did not care till it started to affect you directly, your America feels a lot less stable for you now and it hurts dosn't it, a taste of your own medicine i might say, hatred is firing at america from all directions and you feel unsure, so you cant quite make sense of it all and decide that all of a sudden white working class americans are getting a rough deal.
Who do you really think your enemy is? i mean within your country? who is holding you back?

You will always blame someone else for a lack of wealth and success.
You have no idea of what and who is actually holding you back.
I know, and sadly for you its going to get worse, your judgement of who is the bad guy is very wrong.
Your making all the classic and expected mistakes, unless your willing to understand and take in the real truth then you are going to remain confused about this type of issue.


----------



## semtecks (Jan 9, 2006)

I really wouldn't bother with this docktorkrash person. He came in, all guns blazing, trying to be "controversial". he used the N word god knows how many times in his first post, and why? Not to make a point but to provoke a reaction.

Opressed redkneck? Yeah, right ... more like Southpark-generation fool.


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2006)

your right semtecks, he's probably just playing for attention.


----------



## semtecks (Jan 9, 2006)

That's exactly what he's doing. Just look at his reply to Longrey's reasoned argument. He's talking about redknecks being persecuted and then as good as calls London a limey!


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok let me try something new being new here I always try something new. Step by step a reaction to each of the Comments. 
*Lights Cigarette* (I like the little astrick thing it is kind of cool.)

Londongrey: Lets keep above the xenophobic comments shall we? I dealt with that when living and studying for my degree in the States and it really shouldn't have any place in any discussion.

DC: You're right it has no place yet it is still used widely in day to day conversation. Please excuse my brash remarks they were spured emotion not rational though. I was a bit heated when I posted last. Stoicism is not a strong suit for which is a chink in my armor some might say.


Londongrey: The history of class struggle is not new as stated above. What has typified American history is that not one class has been given clearly defined attributes as it has in the UK throughout its own history. 

DC: The statement as it stands alone is not incorrect it is not new it but, it is current. As in it has never stoped. It is never defined for the simple reason that is what they have based the social structure on "The American Dream" You can do anything you want but don't get to close to us or we will squash you like a bug.

Londongrey: The working class in the US has typically been treated as the backbone of American society, just as it has here in the UK since the industrial revolution. What concerned me about your essay is the sweeping generalisations on class and how class is defined. You can no longer define an individuals class by their monetary worth or education. The values held by those individuals make a huge impact on how they are considered in the US, regardless of their socio-economic group.

DC: The backbone yes with a whip to it. The working class doesn't write a lot of history books if any books at all especially the ones you have read. the working class doesn't produce may movies or radio shows. the working class doesnt tend to hire media consultants or theatrical agents. The working class has played an itty-bitty role in fashioning its popular image.
That's because the wroking class is to busy working.
The working class has plenty of reasons to be angry. Unfortunately only the working class realizes it.
Riddle me this, London what portion of lowbrow white rage has NOTHING to do with black hatred and insead bubbles up for accumulated traumas of being historically craped upon laboring class? Is it thinkable that these so-called Angry White Males may be more furious with their white bosses than with their black coworkers? What degree of there white-knuckled hatred might conceivably arise from generations of being annihilated on the front lines of war, shot down by company police, and chewed up like sausage by industrial accidents? Might redneck hostility be explicable not through bigotry, but from hundreds of years of sinking slowly into a demoralalizing turd-heap of overwork, and broken promises?

Londongrey: You make a point of mentioning religion in your piece, yet you have not mentioned the respect with which the Chrisitan communities in the US are given purely and simply because they are 'God fearing folk'. 

DC: And we must ask who is giving that respect? The upper class for it is just one of the systems that helps them keep the working class whites in there place. Religion has always been a sponge mop to absorb class tensions. It's a safety valve. Without it, class matters would come much more sharply into focus. Those who belittle pork-faced stupid rednecks and their primitive caveman religions should be HAPPY that the trash has been placated with false creeds and phony promises. For if these hardcore believers were ever to focus their gaze earthward, they might realize how badly they've been screwed and would turn from reactionary religion to radical politics. I have taken the short religion section from the paper for your further review. If you would like I could start a sting on religion alone. Yet that is better to be saved for another day.

Now moving on to religion. It of course is the most telling class indicator. It has become an accepted fact within the academic and well educated worlds that religious zeal is centered in lower classes. The idea is that lower socioeconomic classes desperately need to believe in a better world to come (the meek shall inherit the earth), that being poor and trampled on is a good thing (turn the other cheek), or as a crutch to make it through this life that is harsher on them than most. Reliance on nature for livelihood, or a lack of material goods, creates the need for faith in religion more so than other lifestyles.

America is a country that values rational over religion in its politics and rhetoric. This is vital to understanding the method of separating or “othering” working class whites. Their culture operates parallel to the mainstream and upper classes of society, not as a subset, but as a unique and completes system of beliefs and lifestyles that is distinct and completely apart from the commonly accepted societal norms.

Londongrey: Also, who is committing this discrimination? Again, something not clearly defined in your essay. When I hear the term 'red-neck' either over here or when I lived in the States it was always said with a little bit of satire.

DC: The upper class, the rich. The government. (Not to be a conspirasy enthusiast) You hear the word redneck white trash and you some may think that it is funny yet it is not it is derogatory. You think if people were to run around and say kike or niggger with a smile on there face and laugh about it after that would be accepted as satire. You would be hauled in and jailed for hate crimes. Why is it different when it is redneck, bubba, yokkel, etc... People think it is ok because were white. Well it is not widely yelled from the roof tops as it is for jews and blacks and hispanic and chinese and I could go on and on but hey this unique and wonderful people being called this have gotten a raw deal to and it should be recognized as any other atrocity that has been commited.

Londongrey: I said this essay was dated because you have simply attached the term of 'working-class' as if it encapsulates the group of people you are discussing. Yet it seems to fall short of actually providing a clear and accurate picture.

I said that working class whites I believe and it does encapsulate who I am talking about I also said that hillbilly, redneck and white trash will be interchangeable and I should have added working class whites to that I apologize for any semantical misconception which my first draft might have given. It is a work in progress and will change as time goes. Don't get me wrong I am enjoying our conversation and do take what you say and try to use it to the best. For no view has only one side and if you can't listen and try to accept a different opinon than your side has already lost. I am not sure if I made myself to clear there. I am saying that I am listening and want to understand your point of view and healthy sparring is a good thing. Well back to the point at hand. Onward....

Londongrey: As to the poor white man being made a scapegoat as stated above, I do have to say that they have indeed been hung out to dry by a central government that has abandoned their industries and local economies, causing enormous problems in those areasin which industries such as steel and petro-chemicals provided jobs for many are now becoming ghost towns. However, you cannot confuse this with a cultural attitude, as they are also a group of people who have deep rooted sympathy from within the US.

Londongrey: As to 'classism' outweighing racism in modern US society, the example of New Orleans springs immediately to mind. The poorest black areas of the city still have received NO AID whatsoever, yet the more affluent areas are getting back on there feet. 

DC: Because the affluant areas had insurance and money and are doing it on there own. The five generation welfare sucking economy breaking areas of people are not doing anything to help them selves they are waiting for the government to rebuild there ramshakle houses. Don't get me wrong here I feel for the people who lost everything and loved ones. But, there is a bit said for self reliance and hard work. Not to get off the subject at hand which is class. The rich don't want to help the poor then they would not be as rich and they can't have that. I beleive that the entire New Orleans situation is not a we don't care about black people but more we don't care about poor people...

Londongrey: Discrimination and class has changed dramatically from the 1980's in the US. It has changed form and appearance. That is why I said your piece was dated. I don't see anything harmful in offering a different view.

DC:Thank you for your view there was no harm and I have enjoyed this conversation if you can call it a converstion. I look forward to more. 




Londongrey: *Goes back to drinking tea*

DC:*Grabs a Coke and lights another Cigarette*
Cheers


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 9, 2006)

Semtek and Delirium I don't have time as such to refute and answer you questions at this time for as you can see I have just spent a lengthy time answering Londongrey but not to fear i will be with you shortly maybe after i get off work i will find some time to apease you so don't get you panties all up in a bunch.....


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2006)

doktorcrash, grow up son, go read or something instead, dont waste your time, you may actually make some progress that you talk of the working white man apparantly lacking so much of these days.


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 9, 2006)

Well I seem to be keeping your attention now aren't I. You keep coming back for more. So there must be something to it. :-s


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2006)

You keep popping up in my inbox, thats what you keep doing, aint i the idiot to keep responding, yes your right, us silly brits huh, never quite know when to give up. :thumbl:


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 9, 2006)

Well there is something to be said for attitude and preserverance. You suggested I read and maybe that would help so I did and I thought I would share some more with you. I'll be the first to admit that I'm an asshole under almost any conventional definition of the term. I don't feel equal. I feel BETTER than almost everyone. regardless of race, gender, or sexuality. I'm a cynic. A skeptic. A partial epileptic. I'm sadistic, yet I find myself unable to enjoy it. I am a cultural mongrel and an ideological bastard. I'm a lone psychopath at the top of a bridge who refuses to jump because everyone would applaud.
I'm a fly in the ointment. a wrench in the machine. A glob of unknown goo at the bottom of your popcorn. Maybe I'm a free-floating cancer cell infesting the corpus collectivus. Perhaps I'm a just a misguided cracker prawn who's flogging a dead horse. I'm not John the Baptist. I'm an accident waiting to happen. I'm not an evil person. I'm simply a little strange. I'm not a Nazi. My stomach's just upset. I don't want to kill any of you. I just need to get away. And I don't hate you , I just see right through you. So please clear a path. Prodigal Yankee Trash might be what I am, but it doesn't make a good book title. I exist in somewhat of a cultural purgatory, part redneck and part brooding pariah. Maybe the proper term for me is Uppity White Low life. I am a train wreck of rural feistiness and urban cynicism. A nauseating stew of Mormon taboo psychosis, Vermont hillbilly, and suburban New York doggie-doo. And the fact that I suffer from Intermittently Explosive Personality Disorder in no way invalidates the facts I've enumerated for you, ladies and jellybeans of the jury. I'm proud to have a smidgen of the barbarian blood in me. So I identify with the white working class, although they probably don't identify with me. Whatever I am, it's definitely closer to white trash than white liberal. The call of the redneck was stronger. So sue me. Some people ask me where I stand I just tell them anywhere your not.


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2006)

Well tell me what bridge your at, il meet you there and gladly give you a push you C**t


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2006)

C'mon Mutha Fucka, reply now you Cunt, that seems to be what you came here for, where's all that bollox talking now?


----------



## semtecks (Jan 9, 2006)

Don't let him rile you up, Delerium, he'll only get _you _banned for getting personal and using words like cunt. If he's really annoying you stick him on your ignore list, and if he's sending you abusive or agravating PMs (I don't know that he is, I'm just guessing from what you said) report him to a mod.

Your last post was funny though, sounded like Samual L Jackson and Guy Ritchie had a love child.


----------



## girlchez11 (Jan 9, 2006)

My my...my threads look like the romper room compared to this!


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2006)

Your right semtecks, il only spoil it for myself if i carry on, il leave it at that, i must be having a bad day or something, even when ive responded im telling myself i shouldn't, i should know better than to fall for that.

The love child thing you mentioned is funny.


----------



## semtecks (Jan 9, 2006)

I had a guy trolling me on another site. The bastard even got my story thread shut down. But yeah, the sam jackson thing, i didn't even know Brummies could swear that well!


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2006)

lol :wink:


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 9, 2006)

Fear not I don't get rialed that easily I still have much ammo left. It is sad to have a battle of witts with an unarmed person but that is ok. The Brit has it coming (Note I said brit Singular I am not generalizing) Now down to the meat of the matter. Delirium and I am sure some ohters will use watever tag that makes you feel as if I've been safely defused and pigeinholed and compartmentalized and debunked. They'll feel safer if I fit neatly into one of their grade-school lunchboxes. They'll impute all sorts of sinister, demonic motivations to me embelmatic of something much more threatening than I see myself. They'll cast me as an evil Nazi psycho backsliding Angry White Male. Whatever. Just as long as I don't have to hang out with you. I don't mind that you hate me, but at least be creative. They probably hate my tone as much as I hate theirs. Fine. Looks like we won't be exchanging Christmas cards. They can hate me until there's nothing left of them but burnt matchsticks. They don't have to like me, as long as they leave me alone, Just stay away, and we should get along swell. 
The only risk, as I see it , is that they'll actually like me. That could be trouble. 
Liberal bastards. 
I know what your thinking so whoa, hold your horses, Nellie(common name for a horse)Even if i am talking about delirium and his cohorts. I realize that the word "liberal" is often booted around in a knee-jerking, reactionary way. When I say "liberal," I'm NOT using coded speech because I really want to say "gay" or "Jew" or "Black" or "female" instead. Your sexual preferences, religion, country of origin, and genitalia bore me to tears. If you though I was losing sleep over any of these things, I'm sorry to disappoint. The word "liberal," as I'm using it isn't meant to imply anything other than someone who identifies himself of herself as a liberal. Since I don't believe in the tangible existence of "left" and "right,' I don't believe that liberals actually exist. The problem is that liberals beleive that they exist. [-X
*Lites a cigarette and waits*


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 9, 2006)

I have never sent him a PM nor will I that is just not worth my time. but publicly I will defend myself from such unnecessary angry brit liberals who think that personal bashing in a string is appropriate.


----------



## Londongrey (Jan 9, 2006)

Please remember the rules guys, this forum has alot of young people on it so please keep down the language.  If you have a problem PM a moderator or use the PM system to each other but don't use swearing on this forum.


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2006)

Apologies for my use of bad language, i do know better and can only say it was a moment of weakness, i let myself get dragged in. :neutral:


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 9, 2006)

Londongrey said:
			
		

> Please remember the rules guys, this forum has alot of young people on it so please keep down the language. If you have a problem PM a moderator or use the PM system to each other but don't use swearing on this forum.


 
I concur with Londongrey Y pull out the genitalia when there are much more creative ways of kidney punching each other. As I have stated there is room for constructive and heated debate but the one liner name callings is just childish and unnececessary


----------



## Icywind (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't know why anyone is spittling "scandalous" at doktorcrash.

I found his nonfiction prose very thought provoking and quite relevant.

And this is coming from an asian....so I believe I have the right to rant or rave about it.

It seems quite true...I live in the south, and "rednecks" is a degrading petty little word that is just as bad as nigger.

All the "rednecks" I know are hard-working, honest people, so it does p/o me when some ignorant schmo labels poor whites that degrading title.


----------



## Mean (Jan 13, 2006)

daniela said:
			
		

> mod note:  moved from *Introduce Yourself* to Non-fiction




AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!...*sigh*

Are you serious?


----------



## doktorcrash (Jan 13, 2006)

Mean said:
			
		

> AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!...*sigh*
> 
> Are you serious?


 
Yea it was my first post and I posted it in the wrong section. I am sure that I am not the frst nor the last to make such a mistake.


----------



## Mean (Jan 13, 2006)

no no no...I wasn't making fun.

I seriously thought that was a joke.


----------

